# Was BlueVM's website down?



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/bluevm.com.html 

Bluevm.com is DOWN for everyone.

i'm guessing they decided too stay open for a few months shut down an run with the client's money 

"i'm so glad i was never an client there" 

however i have heard about them in many forums and the price's and bandwidth they offered was well ... lets just say it seemed to be an straight fantasy 

opcorn:


----------



## Nett (Feb 25, 2014)

BlueVM is here for a few years, not "open for a few months and run with the client's money". @BlueVM


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

well why has the website been down the past few hours? 

i thought maybe they had shut down ... 

that's the only reason i made this post due too the fact the website is down other than that 

all due respect to bluevm if they didn't shut down "my apologies" 

hopefully your DDoS Attack or you server's uptime get's fixed soon :goodluck:


----------



## Nett (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> well why has the website been down the past few hours?
> 
> i thought maybe they had shut down ...


LOL. You can't just assume that a business is gone if the server down. So, if VPSBoard's server is down, you think that VPSBoard has been shut down??


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

well now you can't compare a forum too an hosting company ... 

a forum i would not assume shut down i would assume too many members flooded the servers and the forum will be back eventually but for an hosting company's website too experience downtime for more than 4 hours is bad reputation all clients will panic file paypal dispute's and run for their life in my opinion ...


----------



## Nett (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> a forum i would not assume shut down i would assume too many members flooded the servers and the forum will be back eventually but for an hosting company's website too experience downtime for more than 4 hours is bad reputation all clients will panic file paypal dispute's and run for their life in my opinion ...



You are not ready to the business world yet......


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

imagine godaddy.com being down for 4 hours what you think would happen?

the world will nearly come to an end LOL .. that's what would happen


----------



## Nett (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> imagine godaddy.com being down for 4 hours what you think would happen?
> 
> the world will nearly come to and end LOL .. that's what would happen


I would NEVER care about this. Who visits godaddy's website every hour? Cron job in your brain???


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

Nett said:


> You are not ready to the business world yet......



i'm not ready?

I've been in the hosting business for 1 yr so far  thanks for expressing your feeling's tho


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

Nett said:


> I would NEVER care about this. Who visits godaddy's website every hour? Cron job in your brain???



well they have millions of customers i'm assuming at least 500,000+ would care ....


----------



## Nett (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> i'm not ready?
> 
> I've been in the hosting business for 1 yr so far  thanks for expressing your feeling's tho


At least BlueVM is not down for 4 hours. I visited 30 minutes ago and it worked.


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

i visited like 1 hour ago then 2 hour's ago so on and so forth and it didn't work ...

 so maybe its dns problem's propagation issue's or something?


----------



## Nett (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> i visited like 1 hour ago then 2 hour's ago so on and so forth and it didn't work ...
> 
> so maybe its dns problem's propagation issue's or something?


IDK


----------



## Evozi (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

congrats on your 4th post


----------



## Nett (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> congrats on your 4th post


Stop spamming


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/bluevm.com.html
> 
> Bluevm.com is DOWN for everyone.
> 
> ...


You mean that they decided to stay open for a few years?

My servers are online so don't be quick on calling providers a scam.


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

Nett said:


> Stop spamming


i was congratulating the guy "being nice" because i felt like it for some reason there-for i'm not spamming 

"correct your attitude"


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> You mean that they decided to stay open for a few years?
> 
> My servers are online so don't be quick on calling providers a scam.


yes i already apologized a few post's up ....


----------



## Nett (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> i was congratulating the guy "being nice" because i felt like it for some reason there-for i'm not spamming
> 
> "correct your attitude"


You can use the "thank you" button instead of posting that.


----------



## johnlth93 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have 3 vps with them so far no down alert so i believe mine are all up at the moment


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

Nett said:


> You can use the "thank you" button instead of posting that.


i choose too type than to click ... it seems that i have my options ... so i'll take advantage of either one


----------



## Evozi (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> congrats on your 4th post


Sorry, actually I'm trying to point this out


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 25, 2014)

> At least BlueVM is not down for 4 hours


The ability of BlueVM customers on the 23.94.5.0/24  range to send/receive email has been down for a week due to a Spamhaus SBL and there's a very good chance that many customers who use other ColoCrossing based hosts will also have periodic trouble sending email from here on out because Spamhaus is finally cracking down on CC and any spam incident from now on will result in a large number of IPs being blacklisted.



> Due to no SWIPs, the minimum size SBL listings for ColoCrossing from now on will be /24 or larger.


tl;dr if one IP spams the entire /24 (/23, /22, etc) it belongs to will be blacklisted


----------



## drmike (Feb 25, 2014)

BlueVM isn't a scam.  Ownership issues and bunny trails aside.

Their site was down though.   This happens to the best of us.  

Noticing they aren't hiding behind a protection service.  Perhaps that has something to do with it.  Has to be a target like many lowend* provider websites are.


----------



## mitsuhashi (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Feb 25, 2014)

Updated title to: "Was BlueVM's website down?"

Does having a website down equal scam? No.


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 25, 2014)

@Royal:

as a "provider for one year" you shouldnt start a thread like this towards a "competitor".

This just makes u.. ..look like.. finish the sentece by yourself..


----------



## MartinD (Feb 25, 2014)

Seems we've gone full retard on this one.


----------



## drmike (Feb 25, 2014)

Dah doh da dee dum do dah.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 25, 2014)

And it is up.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 25, 2014)

My monitor shows that it was down briefly overnight (for a couple of hours), but it's back up now. We used to run Cloudflare in front of the site, but once the GFW of China started blocking Cloudflare, we dropped it from our site. There is one KVM node down right now in NY, which I'm working on, but otherwise everything is doing just fine.


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Updated title to: "Was BlueVM's website down?"
> 
> Does having a website down equal scam? No.



if the website never comes back up then yes. 

so the answer is actually very anonymous and not No the answer No is sadly just your opinion and not an fact 

and actually be sorry that you changed the title via google and bing it would have brought many members to your forum no offense but imagine how many peoples google daily "is bluevm an scam" ... 



fixidixi said:


> @Royal:
> 
> as a "provider for one year" you shouldnt start a thread like this towards a "competitor".
> 
> This just makes u.. ..look like.. finish the sentece by yourself..


your lack of interpretation and education makes u ... ...look like... finish the sentence by yourself..

also be sure too ask your elementary teacher

how to correctly spell the word sentence and where too put the comma at in the word shouldn't

i never said i was an provider for one year i believe i said I've been in the hosting business for 1 year that could mean that i worked for an hosting company for 8 months or that i ran my own hosting company it could mean practically anything


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> My monitor shows that it was down briefly overnight (for a couple of hours), but it's back up now. We used to run Cloudflare in front of the site, but once the GFW of China started blocking Cloudflare, we dropped it from our site. There is one KVM node down right now in NY, which I'm working on, but otherwise everything is doing just fine.


great i can finally order now i hope the blue 4 please's me well

"the website yes indeed came up for me just now"


----------



## zzrok (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> your lack of interpretation and education makes u ... ...look like... finish the sentence by yourself..
> 
> also be sure too ask your elementary teacher
> 
> how to correctly spell the word sentence and where too put the comma at in the word shouldn't


Wow.  This thread really has gone full retard.  UYou might want to ask your kindergarten teacher how to spell uyou, when to use the word to and when to use the word too, and what the difference between a comma and an apostrophe is.


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

my U typo i made on purpose his typo's was intentionally  

i said U because i didn't feel like the typing the complete word 

about the comma & too 

i'm very tired right now i take the full blame for those mistake's i'm not sure why i said it was an comma 

i must go get some royal rest because when i'm half sleep i begin too type crazy 

 

if you don't like my explanation leave the forum  

i'll be proud to escort you away 

you know why? because i didn't quote your message so go to the college an learn about how to mind your own business  

and hopefully you'll learn something good from it


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

yup i'm super sleepy look at what i just said  :mellow:

i said U because i didn't feel like the typing the complete word 

"that's ridiculous ... goodnight ladies an gentleman's"


----------



## MannDude (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, it appears that their site is up. If I can be convinced why this thread should stay open, I'll reconsider the lock I'm about to toss on it.

:lock:


----------

